# Rules for Kur?



## Bert&Maud (7 August 2012)

Do they start with a clean sheet for the Kur, or carry forward their scores from the previous tests?


----------



## be positive (7 August 2012)

I think they said they start with a clean sheet.


----------



## Equibrit (7 August 2012)

2. Individuals
Only the Grand Prix Freestyle Competition counts towards the final Individual Classification.
The winning individual athlete is the one (1) with the highest final percentage in the Grand
Prix Freestyle Competition. The second placed individual athlete is the one (1) with the next
highest total percentage in the Grand Prix Freestyle, and so on. Percentage scores are given
with numbers to three (3) places after the decimal point.

http://www.fei.org/disciplines/dressage/rules

Start times; http://www.london2012.com/equestrian/event/dressage-individual/phase=eqx001100/index.html


----------



## Bert&Maud (7 August 2012)

Thankies!!! Going on Thursday and SOOOO excited about watching our fantastic team!


----------



## Equibrit (7 August 2012)

The Evening Standard; http://www.standard.co.uk/olympics/...team-gb-ride-to-gold-in-dressage-8015483.html

Telegraph; http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/ol...lympics-as-Team-GB-overtake-Beijing-haul.html


----------



## be positive (7 August 2012)

Bert&Maud said:



			Thankies!!! Going on Thursday and SOOOO excited about watching our fantastic team!
		
Click to expand...

Lucky you, it should be amazing


----------

